# someone recommend me what to do...I am frustrated and angry



## adaccache (29 Dec 2004)

I sent my papers like 2 weeks ago and no call yet   

I am so pumped up about joining and nothing! I know, I know it takes a lot longer, especially since I need a security clearance, but damn every day that passes I seem to get more and more anxious   :crybaby: :crybaby:

 :warstory: just wanted to post   :-*


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (29 Dec 2004)

Hurry up and wait, you'll learn that fast in the military.

Good luck.


----------



## Ghost (29 Dec 2004)

Yeah and they are closed until jan 4th  :crybaby:


----------



## Pieman (29 Dec 2004)

Good gosh man! Two weeks and you are frustrated?? 

Pull up a comfy chair and take a seat. I would tell you it is going to be a bumpy exciting ride...but its not.   :boring:


----------



## Ghost (29 Dec 2004)

Yeah I fought a war with the local squirell population to pass the time.

Bastards kept getting into the shed and throwing down walnuts at the dog.

They are just lucky that the BB gun I have sucks.


----------



## adaccache (29 Dec 2004)

haha ghost..

I know I know I am being impatient, but y'all know how it is when you're excited for something   

just gives me more time to get in better shape I guess, lord knows I need it   :-\


----------



## StormTrooper (29 Dec 2004)

lol, 2 weeks and you are frustrated? Try waiting 2 years... Thats how long I've been waiting, and sadly, still currently waiting. Although obviously it is mostly because of the background check. Try calling the recruiting centre once in a while to check up on the process, but I say 2 weeks is a little early to do that. Just don't lose hope, and good luck...


----------



## Pieman (30 Dec 2004)

> Try waiting 2 years... Thats how long I've been waiting


Quite the long haul StormTrooper. Did you visit a bunch of different countries? Or were you born outside of Canada?


----------



## StormTrooper (30 Dec 2004)

I was born in a 'scheduled' country, and lived in Canada for less than 10 years (7 years)...


----------



## Pieman (30 Dec 2004)

> I was born in a 'scheduled' country, and lived in Canada for less than 10 years (7 years)...


How long do you think it will take? Do they expect you to live here for 10 years before they will clear you?
Long time to wait.

I think you need a comfy chair too. Maybe get a lazy boy with massage rollers...ahhh! I love those.


----------



## MikeM (30 Dec 2004)

Good to see you're choosing the QOR, the wait will pay off once you're finally in


----------



## StormTrooper (30 Dec 2004)

I passed the CFAT and I was sopposed to do the PT on the same day. But just after the CFAT, one of the staff there called me into a room, and told me that they have to run a background check on me, and that it would take anywhere from 1 to 3 years. Then he asked me if I wanted to proceed, I obviously said yes... And here I am now - waiting..   I do hope that QOR will be worth the wait though.


----------



## Ghost (30 Dec 2004)

So if you get picked for basic training do you have to stay in the country until BMQ starts or can ya go and party in the US?


----------



## Gouki (30 Dec 2004)

2 weeks and you're upset? Come on..

I've been waiting 5 1/2 months now, and have another 1 month wait before my 2nd meeting with my Recruiter. After that, I expect another 1-2 months for course loading.

My friend had to wait 14 months (AVN mind you) but still.

Someone else on these very forums had to wait 3 years.

Ridiculous .. yes. But 2 weeks is a blink of the eye in comparison.


----------



## adaccache (31 Dec 2004)

it's more of a 

kid: 'are we there yet'
dad: no
kid: 'are we there yet'
...

you know when you get there the car's gonna stop and you gonna notice, but it's the impatience of it

I wasen't born in Canada either, hence why I know it will take even longer :crybaby:

and to tell you the truth I am not upset or anything, I am more excited, I havent even got called in for any testing yet either  :-\


----------



## jarko (31 Dec 2004)

been waiting 6 months so far. 2 weeks is nothing


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

If thats all it takes to frustrate you......when you are in the CF.........DO NOT EVER TRY TO REMUSTER !!!  I waited almost 2 years to get on course for my OT.


----------



## *Grunt (2 Jan 2005)

hehehe just two weeks? I waited a total of 6 months before I received my phone call..I left the reg to join the reserves, so now I get to wait probably around another 6 months. I'd advice you to utalize this time efficently yes its a long wait but use this to train yourself for whats to come, BMQ isnt as bad as people make it out to be as long as you prepare for it.


----------



## Bobby147 (4 Jan 2005)

Hi aesop081  and StormTrooper,

If you do not mind....  did u spent all past 10 years in Canada or you were born in some other country....

I am waiting for over six months now....  2 year wait is too much....   :crybaby:

Bobby


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2005)

Bobby147 said:
			
		

> Hi aesop081   and StormTrooper,
> 
> If you do not mind....   did u spent all past 10 years in Canada or you were born in some other country....
> 
> ...



I was born in germany


----------



## saint1 (4 Jan 2005)

A little tip which worked for me call once a week and stop in once a week.  I got in in less then 3 months.  My buddy who signed up sametime as i did is still waiting that was over a year ago now.

Good luck and keep up the PT


----------



## StormTrooper (4 Jan 2005)

Bobby147 said:
			
		

> Hi aesop081   and StormTrooper,
> 
> If you do not mind....   did u spent all past 10 years in Canada or you were born in some other country....
> 
> ...


I was born in Turkey, and so far, I've been living in Canada for almost 7 years. The amount of time the background check will take varies depending on many factors. It depends on the country you are from (how developed it is), your age, the number of relatives you have still living in other 'scheduled' countries, etc..


----------



## beach_bum (4 Jan 2005)

So, you sent your papers in about 2 weeks ago (from the 28th of Dec?).  Hmmm.....just as Christmas leave was about to start.  That may be one of the reasons you haven't received a call yet.  There is no one there to call you.


----------



## Baloo (4 Jan 2005)

It's disturbing how long it takes for people looking to join the CF. Sad, really.


----------



## spenco (5 Jan 2005)

10 months and counting for me...


----------



## Bobby147 (5 Jan 2005)

Hi aesop081 and StormTrooper....

Thanx 4 ur reply....   wait period is too much.... :crybaby:

Bobby


----------



## Love793 (5 Jan 2005)

Did you send them in (Canada Post, E-Mail etc) or did you bring them in (To CFRC or Reserve Unit)?

Makes a difference.  Either way, CFRC along with just about everyone else in the Army is/has been on XMas Block leave.  Everyone should be back to work by this Monday.  Give or take a couple people.

Give your CFRC a call on Monday if you haven't heard anything by then.


----------



## mjr payne (6 Jan 2005)

i first applied may of 2003 and i am still waiting for clearence from borden, but i have also had a few minor run ins with the law when i was under 18 and one small one when i was 18 <now im 22> but i cant hold that against them ijust hope they  just see me for the person i am now. oh yah i was told just a couple more weeks for clearence in borden, that was in september or october i believe. But worst case scenerio is they dinie my securty clearence and i wait a year and a half, get a pardon and apply again.

ayways good luck


----------



## adaccache (20 Jan 2005)

I called recruiting today to see whats going on, I was told who the recruiting officer should be...so I called him, never heard of me and they haven't even received my papers

I guess they are sitting at the armory collecting dust

trying to contact armory, no answer

 :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## elminister (20 Jan 2005)

Guys I'm sorry for your long wait especially the 2 years...man that's long. But don't go through the armory, they take too long sometimes. Go directly to the recruiting office and tell them you want to join so and so unit...from there they usually handle it faster because it's already at head office. The postal timing is cut out. Sometimes all they have to do is call the unit you want to join to inquire if there is space and there is always space to take another country-loving Canadian!  

But Keep calling and visiting if you have to. It shows interest.


----------



## Greywolf (20 Jan 2005)

If you are applying to a reserve unit, try calling them on Wednesday nights...I believe that's when they have parades, and so should have somebody there to answer the phone.  I know what you mean about no one answering the phone...one time, I called the reserve unit in my town (Edmonton) on a weekday every 5 minutes for 4 straight hours and there was nobody there to pick up the phone.  I left tons of messages and nobody would call me back.


----------



## adaccache (20 Jan 2005)

Greywolf said:
			
		

> If you are applying to a reserve unit, try calling them on Wednesday nights...I believe that's when they have parades, and so should have somebody there to answer the phone.   I know what you mean about no one answering the phone...one time, I called the reserve unit in my town (Edmonton) on a weekday every 5 minutes for 4 straight hours and there was nobody there to pick up the phone.   I left tons of messages and nobody would call me back.



wow 

I got to go to a university tommorow to talk to a councelor so I am going to stop by and get the papers myself I think, and walk them over myself

it just pisses me off that it takes people a month to do a simple task that would take 20 minute to complete. I should of handed the papers in myself, but I thought that method would be better


----------



## Greasyoldman (20 Jan 2005)

Not all Reserve units train on the same night, they usually have 1 admin night, and 1 training night a week. My unit's is Monday and Thursday respectfully. 

Ty


----------



## PARAMEDIC (20 Jan 2005)

welcome to the club!!

if you heard my story you 'd cry your eyes out.. but thats another story for another time..there are ppl far worse off than me.

but if your dedicated then the wait should feel a part of the recruiting process ..where they test your patience and dedication..lol   

2 weeks is just the begining ........


made this post @ work came back today to find a message from the cfrc on my answering machine.....dang got the message a little too late, the cfrc was closed now another nail biting weekend to find out if im going...


----------



## Stomper (20 Jan 2005)

Hey adaccache,

I just dropped my papers off yesterday to the unit recruiting office. The recruiter told that it may take up to three weeks for the recruiting center to contact me about the interview/physical/etc. and that, if I haven't been contacted within three weeks, I should head back to the unit recruiting office and talk to them.  He also mentioned that the recruiting center was fairly backed up at the moment with applications/appointments for reg force guys.

Also I think the unit recruiting office (CHofO) seems to be open from 8am to 4pm on weekdays (not sure about lunch breaks, etc.) as well as Monday and Thursday nights from 7pm to 10pm.

Are you trying to get on course for February or for the summer?


----------



## jermeytinling (21 Jan 2005)

hey guys I'm sorry to hear about your long waits.. i guess i got off luck i sent my application in and i got called like a week later then a week after that they brought me in to do my aptitude test medical etc that was like 2 months ago now my only problem is... is that they asked me to get a neurologist to answer some questions about my childhood so i have to wait till February 24th to go to that then I'm taking my medical info to my medical officer right after I'm done with the doctor... so I'm Probably gonna be in the April basic in 3 months i really hope to see some of u there


----------



## adaccache (22 Jan 2005)

Stomper said:
			
		

> Are you trying to get on course for February or for the summer?



I was trying to get on for Feb, as there are signs posted that they are recruiting for Feb...

Well that was my hope when I applied in december, but my latest trip there and them holding onto my papers, I am not holding my breath for Feb anymore...

I would of liked Feb, that way I can do some more courses over the summer and not feel rushed...oh well  :crybaby:


----------



## Stomper (23 Jan 2005)

Dang. Good luck with the application.

Hopefully I'll be on a couple of courses in the summer. I'm not sure which ones yet because I'm not sure if I'll have to redo my BMQ. I'm hoping to have my BIQ done by the end of the summer and possibly get on to Stalwart Guardian '05. Hopefully the recuiting process won't take too long.


----------



## fleeingjam (23 Jan 2005)

What will really get you is when they'll make you wait a year and tell you that you have been added to the merit list and to get all that stuff like a bank account and 2 passport size photos, and then 2 days later recieve a letter in the mail stating you have been rejected for a medical condition you do not have. To add to that make you wait another year, then give you a background check which could potentially take another year. Its a waiting game, which ever side waits the longest wins. Just think of it that way, and you'll feel better. Even with that LFRR going on I still dont see a difference in Recruiting.

-Usman


----------



## Skinny (23 Jan 2005)

Well its been 7 months in the waiting but I'm finally going for my last interview. I'm hoping to make the Feb BMQ but I'm not sure if they will have enough time to get me there. 

The total process has been a laugh, the CF should take a step back and look at how they are do this. I mean 7 months for me  , two years for others?? I was wondering what type of incentives the CF is trying to put forth. I applied for infantry, which should be on the top of the list in today's world. What I mean is that I could have gone to get a trade at community collage and be out in the work force, why would an organization with needs for people as myself do something like this. It dosen't make sense, if this is happens all the time how can they keep anyone interested at all.

The only reason which i have been waiting is because i really want in, so i'm waiting and working in a dead end job.

I know I'm just bitching!!!!

Two weeks is just the start!
Goodluck


----------



## Enzo (24 Jan 2005)

For perspective:

I got out Nov '98 reg Inf.
Began process of entering local (r)031 mid '99. The lost paperwork and my file not once, but twice. Went to a different unit. Officially, I began the process now in 2001 (took awhile to sort some things out and I travelled). I have a medical issue from my time in, now sorted as of last month (also took awhile, don't ask). Only awaiting pre-secure (worked in Caymans while waiting for medical to be resolved, pre-secures take awhile) which is due ??? Going to a country for training that doesn't like to play with Canada, so only God knows when that pre-secure will pass. 2-3 years most likely. Tough, going anyway.

You see the pattern. I'll be 40 by the time I get my ducks in a row. Almost wish I had just stayed in, if I only knew that my planned 6 months out would turn into what, going on 6 years???

Some say that there is a price to pay for a lack of thoroughness. But honestly, years? For "pre" security checks? Years?? C'mon, seems reasonable. Just don't give up or give in. Be the last one standing.

Cheers

PS

Get a good hobby while you wait. I like to work in foreign countries for fun, really pisses off the people who have to clear me. Global community my ...


----------



## Skinny (27 Jan 2005)

So now I am up to 8 months. I was suppost to be going for my finial interview on the 26th but they pushed it back to Feb 9th. 

I have no idea what they think they are doing. But i guess its because of all the storms Nova Scotia has. 
So i will wait, and wait, and wait.....

Did this happen to anyone else in NS?


----------



## spenco (27 Jan 2005)

Skinny, please read this thread: 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-99023.html#msg99023


----------



## Skinny (27 Jan 2005)

wow! and you wanted me to pick up what from that spenco?


----------



## camochick (27 Jan 2005)

I cant believe they are making people wait so long, I was going to join and i did everything but. When i sent my papers in they called in like a week and scheduled me for the next week and said that i would be leaving in like 2 months if i was joining. It was so fast it was scary. Maybe its because i went through gagetown, but it didnt seem like very long to me.  >


----------



## Skinny (27 Jan 2005)

Camochick what were you going for? That seems to be the ticket to how long we get to wait.


----------



## spenco (27 Jan 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> wow! and you wanted me to pick up what from that spenco?



You were useing the CAR avatar.


----------



## adaccache (15 Feb 2005)

I applied to a reserve unit (cameron highlanders) sometime early during the month of December, waited t'il mid January and called to get an update...and no one had ever heard of me (at recruiting), so I went back to the armory and spoke to the Cpl that I had originally spoke with and advised me that someone had misplaced my papers and that I would need to fill them out again. No problem, so I filled them out again and handed the papers to him who then assured me a couple of days later that the papers had been handed to recruiting, and gave me my recruting officer's name and advised me to get 2 letters of recommendation and drop them off...I got the 2 letters of recommendations and droped them off the following monday to my recruiting officer...well I wasen't allowed to see her (recruiting officer)...and the best reason for this is because 'if we were in a hospital, she would be the doctor, and you have to deal with the nurse'...so I had to deal with someone else...and guess what? the nurse or the doctor had never heard of me...papers lost AGAIN, so the nurse assured me that he will find out where they went and call me back the same day...of course he doesn't call, so I call him 2 days later, he forgot who I was...so I had to refresh his memory and give him my information again...he assured me that he was going to speak to the head of the cameron highlanders and get back to me ASAP...and of course he doesn't...fast forward to today, two weeks later, I decide to call, and of course he has no idea who I am, has the nerve to tell me I am keeping him late, so I tell him if he learned to do his job the first 2 times I contacted him I wouldn't of bothered him again, we didn't end that conversation on a good note, and now I am frustrated and angry as heck that this is happening to me

anyone have any advice? should I bother talking to his CO and complaining? should I just reapply? what should I do, I am all ears


----------



## Stomper (15 Feb 2005)

Hey adaccache,

What I like to do is head down to the armories and talk to the unit recruiter in person whenever I need info or an update. I think it would help them to remember you a bit better.  I've only phoned the armories once or twice.  They seem to have been very busy lately with recruiting events n' such so it may be difficult for them to remember someone from a phone conversation.

As for the lost application, it happens a fair amount in the military from what I hear. A friend of mine from my old unit was trying to do a transfer to a unit here in Ottawa, but all of his records were somehow lost.
Also, there is a good chance that the lost application was not the unit recruiter's fault.  I'm pretty sure that what they mainly do is gather the forms from you and then send the application to the recruiting center on 66 Slater Street, where it goes through a whole process.  It was probably lost somewhere in that process.

I've never been in the same situation as you, but my suggestion would be to head down and talk to the unit recruiter in person about the best way to get things processed, and try to stay on their good side.  The CHofO need to increase by around 90 members or so over the next few years so I'm sure they want to get as many new recruits as they can.

Anyway, best of luck with the application man. I put mine in over a month ago and haven't heard anything from the recruiting center, so I'll probably heard down to Cartier Square Drill Hall later this week to get an update.

Oh, and on the CHofO website it said the BMQ this summer will be run in Kingston which could be interesting. I might end up on the same course as you.


----------



## Pieman (15 Feb 2005)

adaccache,

Keep trying and be persistant. But remember to be friendly and polite when dealing with people, they will be more willing to work with you to process your file.

Pieman


----------



## P-Free (15 Feb 2005)

Had the same thing happen to me at a different reserve unit. I applied in March of '04 and never heard back from them. Called them back a couple times, no progress but by then I decided I was going to go ahead with the Reg Force and just forgot about the reserve application. Went into the local recruiting center a few weeks back and they didn't even have my old application on file. I figure it was just sitting on a desk somewhere under a bunch of papers. 

If I were you I'd stay in constant contact with the unit and the recruiters to show them you aren't going away anytime soon.


----------



## infamous_p (15 Feb 2005)

well just from my personal experience, i called the recruiting center AND my recruiter himself basically every other day.... and i got sworn in within 2 months.. because i kept my persistence. a word of advice: being persistent like this shows the recruiter that you are keen and very interested - making them more likely to concentrate on your file (my recruiter told me this).

just be persistent and call a lot.. of course, show up whenever you can


----------



## Love793 (16 Feb 2005)

Best bet here, is to get a copy of the Application, Security Assesment, 2 x Letters of Refernece, Transcripts and your Birth Certificate plus SIN and take them down to your local CFRC.  Don't leave until you have a date scheduled for your CFAT.  From there go to all your appointments (call and reschedule if they are in conflict with something else).  Try to get the name of the Corporal you spoke with at the Camerons, and mention the situation during your interview with the Career counsellor.


----------

